# Suggestions on decent dried food for DDB puppy



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a 10wk old DDB puppy on royal canin from the breeder but would be grateful for opinions on dried food for large/giant breeds. Weve decided against raw for now as we have young kids and just dont have the time, or freezer space to gaurantee he's getting everything he needs. Any suggestions would be appreciated, cheers


----------



## JKD (Nov 14, 2011)

What sort of budget do you have? 

All I know is the sooner you get him off RC the better


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Personslly I am a wet fan, nature diet.
But if you are firmly set on wet (nothing against it) you won't go far wrong with fish4dogs
That said one of mine (Mr Picky) won't look at it! the other, the other goes mad for it.

Intitially - when I first had mine I was sold on Arden grange.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

We are only using rc as we didn't want to just switch his food, so we bought some to mix with a new food but haven't decided what yet! Money isn't limitless to be honest and I've heard orijen??! Is good but £60 a bag we started feeding our late lab skinners as it seemed a cheap but fairly good food but unsure it would have the correct protien and calcium needed for a large dog?! I would say our budget is roughly £35-40 per 15kg if needed if this helps? I will spend more if it is vital to do so but like most people at the moment were not rolling in money


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Bella was fed on Royal canin (only about 60% of her diet...the rest was cooked food, veg, raw bones etc).

Recently 'Acana' was brought to Cyprus (where we live) and I have gradually switched over to this. I researched carefully before deciding to switch to 'Acana'. Have not been feeding long enough to be able to say much about it, but Bella really enjoys mealtimes and I feel happy that I am giving her a well balanced diet without unnecessary junk in it!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been looking at Arden grange, seems ok and fair price. I think they do fish 4 dogs too!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Many swear by it, have tried it with mine, and they love it, the only concern I would have had with a large breed ( and them that know tell me I am wrong to be concerned) would be the high protein content, that said, I have been informed more then once that it is the quality of the protein that counts!
Seriously, look at fish4dogs.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

redginald said:


> I've been looking at Arden grange, seems ok and fair price. I think they do fish 4 dogs too!


you can get fish3dogs as many places now - perhaps someone can advise of where is currently the lowest priced.have just ordered my nature diet from bright paws (£10 ish for 18) BUT!! 
ot looking good as per the delivery, will keep EVERYONE informed on that score.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

redginald said:


> I have a 10wk old DDB puppy on royal canin from the breeder but would be grateful for opinions on dried food for large/giant breeds. Weve decided against raw for now as we have young kids and just dont have the time, or freezer space to gaurantee he's getting everything he needs. Any suggestions would be appreciated, cheers


You should be aiming for a kibble that provides protein levels of no more than 23% to ensure your pup doesn't grow too quickly and possibly causing joint problems.


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 9, 2011)

We currently have Deco (20 week Great Dane pup) on RC Giant Puppy, but have started to introduce raw as well. Conscious of the high protein issue V growth for giant breeds, we aim to move him to RC Adult once the last bag has gone (in the next few weeks) and once we move to 2 meals per day, he will be on raw, but like yourselves we currently have a freezer issue .....

We have bought RC Giant Puppy from Zooplus, 15kg bags for £82 (plus cashback through Top Cashback).

His growth has been very steady and comparable to the rest of the litter (we are in touch with 90% via facebook )

From our point of view, RC suits Deco's digestion and he is a very happy, content pup.

Enjoy your pup!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Big Guy said:


> We currently have Deco (20 week Great Dane pup) on RC Giant Puppy, but have started to introduce raw as well. Conscious of the high protein issue V growth for giant breeds, we aim to move him to RC Adult once the last bag has gone (in the next few weeks) and once we move to 2 meals per day, he will be on raw, but like yourselves we currently have a freezer issue .....
> 
> We have bought RC Giant Puppy from Zooplus, 15kg bags for £82 (plus cashback through Top Cashback).
> 
> ...


Is that one 15kg bag or two for £82?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

DT said:


> you can get fish3dogs as many places now - perhaps someone can advise of where is currently the lowest priced.have just ordered my nature diet from bright paws (£10 ish for 18) BUT!!
> ot looking good as per the delivery, will keep EVERYONE informed on that score.


I placed an order a couple of weeks ago but cancelled before it got to the paying stage when deadlines weren't met and communications ceased. Was hoping for a bit more enthusiasm after all the bad hype. Blinking shame tho -excellent prices!!

Apologies to OP - re the kibble, I believe Taste of the Wild gets a lot of good rep, especially for the larger dogs. RDA is low so altho initial outlay is more, it lasts longer.

Wainwrights from Pets at Home isnt bad. Bonus when you buy from [email protected] being that if they dont like it or go off it, [email protected] will refund or exchange however much is used.

I'm a wet food fanatic but only have a small dog so it's not too expensive. If I couldnt afford it, I would perhaps do 50/50 rather than all dry


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Cheers all, will shop around. What's the ideal protein level? I was under the impression he needed high levels to keep mass up but I take it I'm looking at lower protein content to avoid health issues? Just want to get his growth right from a pup, I've heard horror stories of bones under developing and bowing legs etc


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I placed an order a couple of weeks ago but cancelled before it got to the paying stage when deadlines weren't met and communications ceased. Was hoping for a bit more enthusiasm after all the bad hype. Blinking shame tho -excellent prices!!
> 
> I'm a wet food fanatic but only have a small dog so it's not too expensive. If I couldnt afford it, I would perhaps do 50/50 rather than all dry


Yep! i'm with you on that one

They have the ND in is seems! I have also ordered a bag or arden grange prestige for the picky old git! it is that they are waiting for!
I have paid - by paypal! so hoping I am safe! BUT I am almost out of ND only a month worths left at MOST!!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I get 15kg Arden Grange Large breed for £32.99 including delivery from ebay 

HTH


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Big Guy said:


> We have bought RC Giant Puppy from Zooplus, 15kg bags for £82 (plus cashback through Top Cashback).
> 
> Enjoy your pup!


I am assuming thats two bags! !

Royal Canin Giant Junior 18Kg Extra Fill + FREE DELIVERY 24% Off RRP - Berriewood Pet Supplies


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

DT said:


> Yep! i'm with you on that one
> 
> They have the ND in is seems! I have also ordered a bag or arden grange prestige for the picky old git! it is that they are waiting for!
> I have paid - by paypal! so hoping I am safe! BUT I am almost out of ND only a month worths left at MOST!!


That's what I couldn't understand with the BP site, DT - things are advertised as In Stock when they aren't - means quite a wait, it seems. Hope yours gets sorted soon, DT - especially if you're down to one month's worth of ND - that's low for you, isn't it??


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

henry said:


> That's what I couldn't understand with the BP site, DT - things are advertised as In Stock when they aren't - means quite a wait, it seems. Hope yours gets sorted soon, DT - especially if you're down to one month's worth of ND - that's low for you, isn't it??


Low! thats panic mode


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

DT said:


> Yep! i'm with you on that one
> 
> They have the ND in is seems! I have also ordered a bag or arden grange prestige for the picky old git! it is that they are waiting for!
> I have paid - by paypal! so hoping I am safe! BUT I am almost out of ND only a month worths left at MOST!!


My ND had to be ordered in, didnt come in when expected and then I heard nothing for 4 days. My stocks were low to I bought elsewhere (v reliable source). That evening I got an email saying my order was ready. With one small dog, I didnt want 2 lots so cancelled. Explained why - but didnt get a reply. Hope you have better luck :thumbup1:
Amazing they can undercut Berriewoods prices Shame they arent a tad more reliable


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think you can go far wrong with Arden Grange. The protein levels are slightly higher than some other dry food but that doesn't make it a bad thing and they do make a Adult Chicken and Rice for Large Breed dogs which has lower Protein levels, if that is what you prefer. The food uses high quality ingredients and I have always been very impressed with Arden Grange. It is in the Super Premium bracket which puts it in a higher price range. However, you do feed less of a good quality food like this as the dog absorbs more of the nutrients.
If the budget doesn't stretch to Arden Grange then looking at the ingredients in Wainwrights it seems like you can get a pretty high quality food for less. Presumably because it is made and sold by Pets at Home and they can cut out the middle man.

I always mix a spoonful of Naturediet with the kibble and a bit of warm water to make a tasty gravy with the kibble. They don't really need it but that's just me.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> My ND had to be ordered in, didnt come in when expected and then I heard nothing for 4 days. My stocks were low to I bought elsewhere (v reliable source). That evening I got an email saying my order was ready. With one small dog, I didnt want 2 lots so cancelled. Explained why - but didnt get a reply. Hope you have better luck :thumbup1:
> Amazing they can undercut Berriewoods prices Shame they arent a tad more reliable


Sorry - bit off topic - but I got a bargain.... 10 boxes ND for £50 on EBay today!:thumbup1:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> My ND had to be ordered in, didnt come in when expected and then I heard nothing for 4 days. My stocks were low to I bought elsewhere (v reliable source). That evening I got an email saying my order was ready. With one small dog, I didnt want 2 lots so cancelled. Explained why - but didnt get a reply. Hope you have better luck :thumbup1:
> Amazing they can undercut Berriewoods prices Shame they arent a tad more reliable


Had an email from berriewoods today saying it was the last week for guaranteed delivery before christmas!
At the moment NOT impressed with this bright paws place, but will reserve final judgement until the middle of next week.
DT


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Jammy geet!!!

Here we are trying to squeeeeeze an order out of BP for their good prices and you not only get a better bargain but receive it in record time. AND you still have a large supply of wet food no doubt

Have you no shame:mad5::mad5:

Joking of course - Well done:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:
Great News. Bet Henry will be thinking it means double rations


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

redginald said:


> Cheers all, will shop around. What's the ideal protein level? I was under the impression he needed high levels to keep mass up but I take it I'm looking at lower protein content to avoid health issues? Just want to get his growth right from a pup, I've heard horror stories of bones under developing and bowing legs etc


I posted earlier about protein levels - you should be aiming for no more than 20-23% protein. Too much protein in large breed can cause problems with growth plates and other illnesses.

Some owners of large breed choose not to give puppy food because of the high protein levels, however, it's always best to speak with your breeder as they will be able to guide you whether to give puppy kibble and also when to switch to adult kibble. They know their lines better than anyone.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

DT said:


> Had an email from berriewoods today saying it was the last week for guaranteed delivery before christmas!
> At the moment NOT impressed with this bright paws place, but will reserve final judgement until the middle of next week.
> DT


Let me know how you get on!! I was down to my last 2 so had to to something.

I get mine reasonably at PetzPlaza(locally). Trish gives 10% discount to all PF members and I can have as many or few as I want, mix up flavours all for one set price. I mentioned "Sensitive" the last time and there was a box in stock this time!!! Good customer service goes a long way and you cant put a price on it.


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 9, 2011)

DT said:


> Is that one 15kg bag or two for £82?


Oops, yes 2 bags 

But you have to scroll down as they also offer 2 economy bags at 15kg for £93!


----------



## Barryjparsons (Nov 27, 2011)

912142 said:


> I posted earlier about protein levels - you should be aiming for no more than 20-23% protein. Too much protein in large breed can cause problems with growth plates and other illnesses.
> 
> Some owners of large breed choose not to give puppy food because of the high protein levels, however, it's always best to speak with your breeder as they will be able to guide you whether to give puppy kibble and also when to switch to adult kibble. They know their lines better than anyone.


This is one of those personal choice issues. There are many giant breed owners that have raised puppies on food with "high" protein levels (RC / Eukanuba etc) and never had a problem. 
One Great Dane owner who works for an veterinary ortho specialist was advised to feed Royal Canin Puppy despite it's protein level.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

henry said:


> Sorry - bit off topic - but I got a bargain.... 10 boxes ND for £50 on EBay today!:thumbup1:


How much would that last you?


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Barryjparsons said:


> This is one of those personal choice issues. There are many giant breed owners that have raised puppies on food with "high" protein levels (RC / Eukanuba etc) and never had a problem.
> One Great Dane owner who works for an veterinary ortho specialist was advised to feed Royal Canin Puppy despite it's protein level.


I agree it is a personal choice and also an informed decision which is why I suggested he has a word with his breeder.

I have owned Great Danes for over 30 years and chosen not to go down the route of high protein levels and luckily I have never had a Dane with bone or joint problems.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

DT said:


> Had an email from berriewoods today saying it was the last week for guaranteed delivery before christmas!
> At the moment NOT impressed with this bright paws place, but will reserve final judgement until the middle of next week.
> DT


Lets know how you get on with BP.

Sadly, I wouldn't touch them with someone else barge pole.

And seriously, if you think of it from a business point of view, how can BP afford to undercut the big boys (vetuk, berriewoods etc) by SO MUCH?? They'd have to buy hundreds of thousands of boxes to get that much of a discount, and yet we've already been told they pic up from the wholesaler as and when the orders come in. Even pets at home, who can buy HUGE amounts don't sell it that cheaply. If it was that simple we'd all be buying then from the wholesaler and selling on, undercutting the big shops by masses and making ourselves a fortune.

No offence meant (so please don't take any) but think about it people, if it seems to good to be true.......


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Lyceum said:


> Lets know how you get on with BP.
> 
> Sadly, I wouldn't touch them with someone else barge pole.
> 
> ...


Not taking it personal! but it weren;t that long ago that I was paying 26p a pack for breeders nature diet from berriewood! since they went on the web all that stopped and they forgot their core customers!
As I said - it weren't that long back, and I heard of another ND seller in Norfolk selling for little over a tenner a box but I am not in their delivery areas.,! the deals are there! it is finding em before tha masses do that counts - coz when everyone knows about it the prices spiral!

to add! i bought rinti last year - for £6 a outer of 12 - from zooplus that would have been four times that! that wholesaler went bust - says it all really!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

DT said:


> Not taking it personal! but it weren;t that long ago that I was paying 26p a pack for breeders nature diet from berriewood! since they went on the web all that stopped and they forgot their core customers!
> As I said - it weren't that long back, and I heard of another ND seller in Norfolk selling for little over a tenner a box but I am not in their delivery areas.,! the deals are there! it is finding em before tha masses do that counts - coz when everyone knows about it the prices spiral!
> 
> to add! i bought rinti last year - for £6 a outer of 12 - from zooplus that would have been four times that! that wholesaler went bust - says it all really!


Fair do's hun. I hope it works out. Can't beat a good bargain!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

We've been feeding royal canin large breed puppy (nobody local had giant puppy in stock) I've just read it's 30% protein!! The breeder was suggesting feeding rc kibble for breakfast and having a meal a day of raw. We don't mind feeding the odd meal of raw now and again (I've been told to leave at least 4hr gap between kibble and raw to allow for different digestion rates) I'm put off feeding royal canin as it's expensive and I've heard very little good about it. The breeder advised raw as she said you'll never keep his weight up on kibble and he'll look like a greyhound!! (I have nothing against greyhounds)


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Big Guy said:


> From our point of view, RC suits Deco's digestion and he is a very happy, content pup.


Price has to be an issue as most people aren't rolling in it, which begs the question: why the heck feed a food that is full of dodgy fillers/cereals etc when cheaper, better foods are available?

I'm genuinely confused. Did a vet recommend it? (cos they're paid to sell some foods)

Ok, it's not the dread Bakers, but:
Dog Food Reviews - Royal Canin Maxi Large Breed Puppy 32 - Powered by ReviewPost

Seriously, do people think that the elevated price (for poor quality ingredients) equals good food? Your dog might look great on it, but so does the GSD next door whose owner feeds her carcinogens daily.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> Price has to be an issue as most people aren't rolling in it, which begs the question: why the heck feed a food that is full of dodgy fillers/cereals etc when cheaper, better foods are available?
> 
> I'm genuinely confused. Did a vet recommend it? (cos they're paid to sell some foods)
> 
> ...


Exactly!! I fed Redd on a supermarket brand, I joined this forum and found skinners was roughly the same price but had much better reviews, so i switched it was a no brainer. royal canin is alot of money but after looking on the dry food index and seeing it in red got me thinking what can be fed for the same price or less than rc but has higher nutritional value than rc. just want to feed him the best i can to my budget. I looked on Arden Granges website, The fish for dogs is approx 25% protein, adult large breed is 24%, and ag large puppy is 26%. Would i be right in saying it would be ok to start feeding ag adult or should i try puppy ?? No point in contacting breeder they will just tell me RC.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

As far as I can make out, puppy food is a myth. Pups in the wild would eat the same as the adults. Yeah, I know dogs have evolved to live with humans and eat whatever, but what is there in puppy food that isn't in adult food? If you want supplements, add them yourself. 

Long and short of it, feed the best your budget allows and research anything you give.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm absolutely thrilled with Arden Grange. I've changed Honey over to it in the last three months and the difference is really noticeable with her coat shining and higher energy levels. She loves it. I have also begun to give her Nature Diet as a small meal in the morning, around half a tray, just for some variety and she loves this too. 

I got my last 2 bags of Arden from Swell Pets and they arrived the next day so I would recommend them too even if they are not always the cheapest.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm absolutely thrilled with Arden Grange. I've changed Honey over to it in the last three months and the difference is really noticeable with her coat shining and higher energy levels. She loves it. I have also begun to give her Nature Diet as a small meal in the morning, around half a tray, just for some variety and she loves this too.
> 
> I got my last 2 bags of Arden from Swell Pets and they arrived the next day so I would recommend them too even if they are not always the cheapest.


I'm a big fatnof Arden grange, the food and the company. Excellent customer service, and that can't be bought. I stopped feeding it when Novak developed a rice allergy, their grain free was sadly over budget for me so I switched to Simpsons. Again, great company.

Simp,y because I see absolutely no reason for a dog to have grain in their diet these days I'd suggest a grain free food. And look at the price per day to feed, not the price per bag. You then see the true cost of the food.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I've just switched mine over to AG, Bailey doesn't seem to be putting on any weight at all and has been regurgitating his food regularly.
Duke is still itching from some kind of allergy, so hoping this helps  

Trying the lamb and rice first, then I'll try their ocean fish thing but that's just a little bit out of my budget since it only lasts us 4 weeks for a 15kg bag


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> How much would that last you?


Henry has 1.5 trays per day so 4 months, but I've got a stock of other wets in as well, such as NM tins and AG Partners tins and a few trays of Forthglade so will mingle them in as well.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Apparently both of mine will need 2 packs each a day which should work out to ROUGHLY 60 packs per month

About £54 a month if it costs 90p per pack. Hmph thats expensive


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Apparently both of mine will need 2 packs each a day which should work out to ROUGHLY 60 packs per month
> 
> About £54 a month if it costs 90p per pack. Hmph thats expensive


Berriewoods do it cheaper if you buy in bulk. Obviously, my bargain price was a stroke of luck, but a one-off, unfortunately.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah it's about the same as ebay for their bulk stuff.

Think I might just get some every week and stock up on some dried and wet food. There has been a few times recently where they've had to eat Wagg for a week as I had no money so think I might stock up for a good few weeks while I can.

Does anyone rate AG partners? Sorry for hijacking your thread!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

henry said:


> Berriewoods do it cheaper if you buy in bulk. Obviously, my bargain price was a stroke of luck, but a one-off, unfortunately.


There is another one on!

But chicken only and collect, was that the deal you had?


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Feedem are doing 2 x 15kg bags of AG lamb and rice at the moment for £51 with free delivery.

Other than that, Swellpets do 2 bags for around £54 and Berriewoods i think do it as well

I use AG lamb and rice and was a tad dubious because my lurcher suffers from colittis and is very sensitive but i have to say both mine look fab on it and her tummy has been fine, i would recommend it.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

DT said:


> There is another one on!
> 
> But chicken only and collect, was that the deal you had?


I got 4 lamb, 3 rabbit and turkey and 3 chicken for £50 - Tim collected it as it was only 15 minutes away from his office.:thumbup1:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Yeah it's about the same as ebay for their bulk stuff.
> 
> Think I might just get some every week and stock up on some dried and wet food. There has been a few times recently where they've had to eat Wagg for a week as I had no money so think I might stock up for a good few weeks while I can.
> 
> Does anyone rate AG partners? Sorry for hijacking your thread!


Yes, Henry does! The Partners is really good, 70% meat and no nasties. The lamb and tripe ones are best for consistency, I always found the chicken ones a bit "sloppy" but Henry doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

We have Cookie on Iams


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Hertsgirl said:


> We have Cookie on Iams


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Iams is pretty terrible. Second and third ingredients are maize and wheat if I recall correctly and the company tests on animals


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Think I will go with Arden grange, should I go for the large breed mix? Also if I feed adult dog food what should the supplements be? Do I need to add calcium to his diet?


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

i feed the dachshunds arden grange sensitive they mainly get it for brekkie and love it, the only thing i add to their 4pm food is some garlic twice a week and plaque off daily


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Hertsgirl said:


> We have Cookie on Iams


Oh dear. Nutritionally very poor. Lots of money thrown into advertising and recommended by some vets who are frankly clueless about nutrition from what I can gather.



SixStar said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Iams is pretty terrible. Second and third ingredients are maize and wheat if I recall correctly and the company tests on animals


Google the company: horrific animal cruelty.  No way would I fund them.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

DT said:


> Had an email from berriewoods today saying it was the last week for guaranteed delivery before christmas!
> At the moment NOT impressed with this bright paws place, but will reserve final judgement until the middle of next week.
> DT


DT - was wondering if you had your order from Bright Paws yet? Would be good to know if they have redeemed themselves......


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi to OP,

I moved my collie lab from RC onto Orijen and have had lots of trouble with her tummy since, necessitating trips to the vet and mixing prescription food. Everytime we try to go to full Orijen (and am vv carfeul about quantity) she gets runny poos again....

At 5 mths now, we have decided to take her off and go onto a lower protein, grain free, hypoallergenic food. I know Orijen gets rave reviews, and she looks great but it just doesn't suit every puppy.

Gavs


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Had a good read, think we will go for Arden grange adult food for him, orijen is too pricey anyway, will let you know how he gets on!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Need to get coopers food tomorrow or thurs, been on Arden grange site , large breed puppy is advised for large breed to 12mths, or giant breed to 18mths and is 26% protein. Large breed adult advised from 18mts on and is 24% protein. I've been advised on here to feed a lower protein food, should I go for the adult food? Will I have to add anything? Ie will calcium levels etc be ok? Sorry to keep on, just want to be sure, thanks


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Also if large breeds are supposed to have lower protein diets, why do most giant breed foods have higher protein content than the normal adult food equivalent ??


----------

